# Smoke a Pork Butt



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pork Boston Butt Bone In........


Whats your recipe??? Need a good one. I have an 8# bone in im going to cook next weekend.....


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Rub with Tony's and Fiesta Rib Rub; smoke over oak/pecan/mesquite (NOT "your choice", blend 'em; oak is bitter but hot, mesquite is pungent and hot, pecan is sweet) at 200-225 degrees until 160 degrees internal. Then wrap in foil and maintain 200-225 until 192-195 interal. Rest 20 min or more. Eat.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*i would brine first*

i would search for a basic brine recipe and let soak for at least 4-6 hrs, i usually brine the night before so it ends up being 8-10 hrs. I coat in dry rub and smoke at no higher than 225 until internal temp of 200 degerees is reached. this sounds high but its brined so it will still be juicy. let rest for at least 45 mins so it will pull apart easy. i can post my brine, dry rub, and homemade sauce recipes later when i get home.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

In a stainless steel pot add...

5 cups water
1 large onion - chopped up
4 garlic cloves - smashed
2 lemons - cut in half and squeezed into pot
cayenne pepper to taste - I add enough to make the water look red.

Bring to boil, then turn down to simmer for 1 hour

Then add 3/4 cup apple cider vinegar and simmer for 20 more minutes.

While marinade is cooking I rub down the butt with garlic powder, cayenne pepper and plack pepper. Toss on pit and smoke until browned or blackened on outside.

Then take pot of marinade out to pit, put butt in and cover tightly with foil.

When it is done it is a pot of awesome pulled pork. You just take the bone off the top of the pile of meat and enjoy!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I like to inject my butt with a brown sugar, cider vinegar, whiskey mixture. I let it boil on the stove (throw in some rub too) so all the dry ingredients dissolve and it all blends well. Inject the butt, rub it, wrap it in plastic wrap. Let it sit like this an hour or so. 
Prepare your BBQ pit. I use pecan and mesquite usually. Expect 1.5 to 2 hours per pound. Smoke it to internal temp of 195-200*. Then I wrap it in foil and towels and let it sit in a cooler to "rest" for 45 mins to an hour. 

Should pull apart easily and taste AMAZING. Now that you've got me thinking about it...I've got a 7-8 lb bone in butt in the freezer. I'm going to cook it this weekend.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

Take a bottle of yellow mustard from the fridge and coat the butt with it. Shake your favorite spices on the butt. I like Fiesta Brand Fajita seasoning. I let it sit over night in the fridge and the cook until it falls of the bone on a smoker. Easy


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I brine mine so to speak in apple juice or coke overnight then rub with spices and smoke to internal temp of 195. One thing Ive been doing lately is cooking it wrapped in foil for the first half in the oven then finish it in the smoker cuts down on wood and tending the fire.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

D.L. said:


> I brine mine so to speak in apple juice or coke overnight then rub with spices and smoke to internal temp of 195. One thing Ive been doing lately is cooking it wrapped in foil for the first half in the oven then finish it in the smoker cuts down on wood and tending the fire.


I've heard of smoking it half-way and finishing it in the oven, but never the other way around. Does it still have a nice smokey flavor to the meat? I'd think the meat wouldn't absorb any smoke after cooking in the oven already. Very interested.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I've heard of smoking it half-way and finishing it in the oven, but never the other way around. Does it still have a nice smokey flavor to the meat? I'd think the meat wouldn't absorb any smoke after cooking in the oven already. Very interested.


Definately still get a smoke ring and flavor. I started doing it so I dint have to wake up so early to start. Now I set my alarm for 3AM and stick it in the oven and then it goes on the pit by 8 or 9 and its done by 3 or so. I took 15 lbs to a Superbowl party this year and it was gone in 30 minutes and everybody thought it was catered with the rest of the BBQ that day except nobody really ate that!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look up "pulled pork" and follow their rubs and sauce recipes


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I like to inject my butt with a brown sugar, cider vinegar, whiskey mixture.
> 
> DAY'UM
> How did that work out for ya?
> ...


----------

